# VW Festival show and shine



## gtijit (Mar 23, 2009)

Hay all,

Did anyone go to the VW festival in Leeds this weekend? 
I got 8th place in the Top ten water cooled class. It was my 1st show and shine... Still waiting for pictures to be published..

Big shout out to Detailing World and everyone on here...
Thanks you...
:thumb:


----------



## gtijit (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Congratulations and that's a stunning looking GTI! :thumb:

Alan W


----------

